# E2 level of 30,130



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi hoping somebody is able to help me please. I am day 13 on the short protocol. I stimmed for 6 days with 300 menopur and had scan on day 6 which showed around 14-20 follies each side but were all small so kept on same dose for growth. I returned for a scan on day 9 where there were still alot of small follies but the lead was 19.1 and was told that ec would prob be monday but then got call to reduce stims to 225 from saturday and go for a scan instead monday in hope smaller follies had caught up. To their surprise follies grown loads with about 20 follies each side and a little free fluid so they took my e2 levels which were 30,000 so told not to trigger that they were going to coast me. So havent had stims since sunday. Had repeat e2 today and to my shock it had increased to 31,130. They said they would expect to see a peak after sundays menopur and go back tomorrow for more bloods wgen the level should drop and theyd think about ec on friday. I have been warned about the poss of freezing all embies.

Has anybody had experience of such high levels, if so how many days did you need to coast for and did you get to et?

Dreading trigger due to ohss risk and drinking loads and loads protein
thanks all

What is considered a normal e2 level?


----------



## BBhope (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Prix Trix,

Looks like you haven't got a response to your question yet. I'm very new to this sight and this is my first message I'm posting so not really sure how long you have to waite for an answer.

Sounds like you have been on the stimulation drug for a while now. Can I ask if you experienced any side effects from it?

Today is my 3rd day on the stim injection and the dosage I've been recommended is only 150 as I may possibly have PO. I'm already experiencing a lot of stomach discomfort but when I called the nurse at the fertility centre she said that has to be related to something else as it's impossible for me to get a reaction from such a small dosage and so early.

What was your experience?

I hope someone manages to give you an answer to your original message. 

Thanks


----------



## loulou78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Pix trix,

I just wanted to share my previous experince with you.

On my last cycle my e2 levels were 20,000 and I was coasted for 4 days until my levels dropped back down to below 15000. The first 2 days my e2 levels continued to climb but then started to fall rapidly. I asked my clinic what levels they are looking for and they want anything between 7000 and 15000.

I still managed to get 6 good eggs but as I was an egg sharer I decided to donate them all to my recipient. I have just had ec today for my 3rd cycle and have managed to get 11 eggs which are all mine to keep so really pleased. 

I hope this helps, and good luck.

Loulou


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi BBhope sorry for the slow reply. Firstly welcome to FF, I have found it a wonderful source of support. Symptom wise everyone is so different, I had so many follicles I  think it was expected that I should have felt a lot more than I did? How are you getting on with your tx? Good luck

Thanks loulou. Well despite coasting my levels continue to rise to 32,000 and I was given the choice to carry on with EC and risk being very unwell or cancel. I went ahead with EC and got 22 eggs and by the sunday I was in hosp with OHSS, but I was expecting this. They had already told me that they would be freezing all embies and was so glad as I have been feeling so unwell. So will hopefully do a FET in a few months. Wishing you lots of luck


----------

